# Financial Forum under eternal sabbath?



## ooguyx (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't post and the sabbath banner is still up? Is it just me?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 11, 2011)

Sometimes we have to run the script manually because the auto run didn't "take." It's open for posting now.


----------



## ooguyx (Jul 12, 2011)

haha. thanks!


----------

